# Did my budgie suffer a stroke?



## aDcOoL (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

We lost one of our budgies suddenly today. This morning she was acting normal; flying around, full of energy. Then at around 2pm she was slumped over on one of her toys, breathing quickly and heavily.

A short while later, she fell to the bottom of her cage. With barely any energy she managed to step onto my hand. I placed her on a table. She was looking even worse

We tried calling about 7 different vets and they were all closed due to bad weather in our area. I managed to find one that didn't specialize in birds, but had other contacts in further away locations he could talk to for me.

Anyway, we managed to get her to this vet about 30 minutes later. He gave her a quick exam and left the room to consult his contacts. Her condition seemed about the same since we left the house. Her droppings were a gooey yellow liquid. She gradually slowed her breathing and passed away just before he got back.

He told us his best guess is that she suffered a stroke. Does that sound right? Obviously you won't be able to tell me for sure just from this post, but I was curious what this community thinks.

He recommended we bring in our other budgie to our avian vet tomorrow, which we will be doing. She seems okay, but is definitely going to be missing Yoshi. Those two were very close. We're not sure what we're going to do since we probably won't be home consistently enough to keep just one budgie entertained.

What a terrible day. It all happened so quickly.

Thanks.



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your sudden unexpected loss of Yoshi. :hug:

There is a good chance she suffered a stroke but there is no way to know for sure without a necropsy being done.

I'd speak with your Avian Vet about it tomorrow when you take your other budgie in for a check-up.
Be sure to mention the condition of her droppings.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet girl, as FaeryBee said there is no way to know for sure what the cause was without having a necropsy done. What strikes me as unusual is the fact that you indicated her droppings were a gooey yellow, which makes me think maybe egg yolk peritonitis, or something involving an egg, I am assuming that the droppings were normal looking prior to this incident and to have a sudden change from normal to gooey yellow makes me think egg. Hope your other bird is ok.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Yoshi passing. Her cagemate and your family will miss her. She could of passed from a stroke. He could be a good vet.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m very sorry to hear that Yoshi has passed. You did the best you could for her. She will always be alive and happy in your memories of her. :hug:


----------

